# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  танцул, танцол, танцпол?

## saibot

Let's play a little game of fill in the blank! 
давай ______? 
a) танцул
b) танцол
c) танцпол
d) Something else

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

C) танцпол obviously!

----------


## saibot

НЕТ!  There is no "п"!  Or, I don't hear it at least.   ::

----------


## Darobat

I heard танцул.

----------


## BlackMage

AFAIK none of those are real words, though I have little knowledge of русский мат.

----------


## translationsnmru

"Танцпол" _is_ a real word. And it's not "мат" either. It means "floor" (like in "the area where you dance")

----------


## Dogboy182

b)

----------


## Dogboy182

> "Танцпол" _is_ a real word. And it's not "мат" either. It means "floor" (like in "the area where you dance")

 AKA, the dance floor.

----------


## BlackMage

> "Танцпол" _is_ a real word. And it's not "мат" either. It means "floor" (like in "the area where you dance")

 Сленг, мат, all the same to me.

----------


## Dogboy182

Yea but dancefloor isnt really slang.

----------


## BlackMage

I guess the point I'm trying to get across is that I have the intellegence of a common housecat and my knowledge of Russian is equivalent to that of a three-eyed lemur from Guatemala.

----------


## translationsnmru

> I guess the point I'm trying to get across is that I have the intellegence of a common housecat

 You must be pretty smart then  :: . Cats make a great job of pretending they are stupid.

----------


## BlackMage

> Originally Posted by BlackMage  I guess the point I'm trying to get across is that I have the intellegence of a common housecat   You must be pretty smart then . Cats make a great job of pretending they are stupid.

 Why thank you, translations.nm.ru.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Let's play a little game of fill in the blank! 
> давай ______? 
> a) танцул
> b) танцол
> c) танцпол
> d) Something else

 Well, I didn't listen to it, but it's pretty obvious that it must be "давай *танцуй*".

----------


## BlackMage

I think the moral of the story is that these singer people need to _enunciate_.

----------


## saibot

Thanks for the help

----------


## MikeM

> Let's play a little game of fill in the blank! 
> давай ______? 
> a) танцул
> b) танцол
> c) танцпол
> d) Something else

 It's something else and it's not танцуй... It might be that the DJ is doing these weird tricks with slowing down/speeding up vinyls... I would need to hear a little more of the song to make any sense of this...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

This section is from "про красную шапочку" by максим Галкин   
I found the text on the internet
-start-  
Ужасная сказка вообще конечно 
Её когда-то вот тоже мужик-сволочь написал 
Шарль. Шарль написал когда-то пером 
Шарль написал когда-то пером 
Шарль написал когда-то пером 
И вот никто топором это вырубить не может  
Давай *танцол!* Пц-а пц-а 
Давай-давай!  
...  
Could it be a typo?

----------


## BlackMage

a) I should have gone with my gut instinct then.
b) WTF is a танцол?

----------


## MikeM

> This section is from "про красную шапочку" by максим Галкин   
> I found the text on the internet
> -start-  
> Ужасная сказка вообще конечно 
> Её когда-то вот тоже мужик-сволочь написал 
> Шарль. Шарль написал когда-то пером 
> Шарль написал когда-то пером 
> Шарль написал когда-то пером 
> И вот никто топором это вырубить не может  
> ...

 Could someone give a link to this song? I am intrigued   ::  In the meantime I think it sounds like танцwolf

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

try this link:  http://sande.nm.ru/files.html 
Look for it in the middle of the links...

----------


## MikeM

> try this link:  http://sande.nm.ru/files.html 
> Look for it in the middle of the links...

 OK, found it. This is a pretty stupid remix based on some very popular children songs. The word still doesn't make any sense however, and it seems to me that it is actually cut in the middle. In other words, I think it was танцуй, but the last syllable was cut off and what we hear after танцу is either wolf or some part of another word... "Давай танцуй" is probably a popular song by some pop-star, which I don't know as I don't listen to this junk.

----------


## saibot

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  try this link:  http://sande.nm.ru/files.html 
> Look for it in the middle of the links...   OK, found it. This is a pretty stupid remix based on some very popular children songs. The word still doesn't make any sense however, and it seems to me that it is actually cut in the middle. In other words, I think it was танцуй, but the last syllable was cut off and what we hear after танцу is either wolf or some part of another word... "Давай танцуй" is probably a popular song by some pop-star, which I don't know as I don't listen to this junk.

 Whoo!  Now it all makes sense.  Thanks

----------


## Friendy

> Сленг, мат, all the same to me.

 The difference is that "сленг" isn't considered offensive and isn't (necessarily) sex terms related while "мат" is. 
I clearly hear "танц*п*ол".

----------


## MikeM

> I clearly hear "танц*п*ол".

 And I don't  ::  Серьезно, ну какой в баню танцпол? Фигня какая-то!

----------


## mishau_

I played a little with my siuyndcard's equalizer so on differnet combinations it can give out differnet sounds: танцпол, танцволк, танцуол, etc. no wonder many sounds are mixed on the same frequencies.  
Knowing that, right at that monent the singer imitates at a time several voices of Russian actors including the actress Runiata Lituinova, it might come out like an assembly of chunks of songs, laughs, drums imitating, and other stuff  that the sound producer launched simultaneously to depict a sort of conversation in a disco hall.  
Давай, танцпол! Тс-с, Тс-с, Давай давай! (apparently Давай-давай, DJ).
Давай танцуй, волк! Тс-с, Тс-с, Давай давай... 
but I think it doesn't matter

----------


## BlackMage

The way he says танцпол reminds me of a Boston/New York accent..

----------


## TATY

To me it sounds like Танцпол or Танцуол.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Come on guys, he is definitely saying танцпол, there is no such word as танцол! 
translates into: Come on dance floor!  
One can say this is english too, if you wish is that everybody on the dance floor did someting.

----------


## MikeM

> Come on guys, he is definitely saying танцпол, there is no such word as танцол!

 No, it cannot be. Nobody uses this word and it would have to be "давай на танцпол" anyway... I think I found the source, but I still have to check. I suspect it is a remix of the song "Давай танцуй" by Кар-мэн...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

How would you translate then: 
(DJ wants the people to shout):
Come on, dance floor, I can't hear youuuuuuuu!!!

----------


## MikeM

> How would you translate then: 
> (DJ wants the people to shout):
> Come on, dance floor, I can't hear youuuuuuuu!!!

 Direct translation doesn't work here. I am not sure what a DJ would say as I am too old to go to discos, but he would never use the word танцпол. It's just too awkward.

----------


## MikeM

OK, here is an excerpt from what I think was the original... I had to pay 19 cents for this stupid song at www.mp3search.ru as their sound sample ends just before the давай word  ::

----------


## translationsnmru

> OK, here is an excerpt from what I think was the original... I had to pay 19 cents for this stupid song at www.mp3search.ru as their sound sample ends just before the давай word

 It doesn't sound at all like the saibot's clip. And the word танцпол is used pretty often by DJs and "тусовка", so it is highly probably that it was used in that clip.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> OK, here is an excerpt from what I think was the original... I had to pay 19 cents for this stupid song at www.mp3search.ru as their sound sample ends just before the давай word

 Now, that is what I call dedication  ::  19 cents, that's like 6 roubles!

----------


## Dogboy182

U coulda just got it for free at delit.net  
Its too bad you blew your hard earned 19 cents and your credit card information is now probly in the hands of no less than 19 russian underworld ciminal masterminds.

----------


## TATY

> How would you translate then: 
> (DJ wants the people to shout):
> Come on, dance floor, I can't hear youuuuuuuu!!!

 ДАВАЙ ДАВАЙ ДАВАЙ ДАВАЙ!

----------


## Pasha

Dogboy how you get it for free on delit.net it ask for payment?

----------


## Friendy

> Dogboy how you get it for free on delit.net it ask for payment?

 If you register there you may download two songs each day for free.

----------


## MalenkayaKatinka

I heard a.)

----------


## Lost

http://www.russkoeradio.fm/programms/hi ... Galkin.mp3 
If anyone wanna hear the full song with the word "Танцпол" (Dancefloor)
It`s about Little Red Riding Hood by the way   ::  
как можно прийти, увидеть в кровати это волосатое чудовище...
ну что, бабушка не бреется, чтоли? я не понимаю...   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

See, it is танцпол! Like I always said!

----------


## translationsnmru

> See, it is танцпол! Like I always said!

 Me too, me too!

----------


## Paxan

I didn't even understand why could somebody have any doubts that it's not танцпол

----------


## Paxan

sorry that it's танцпол[/b]

----------

